# Johnsen skiff rebuild update!!



## [email protected]

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267590542
There is the previous fourm of the boat

Well since then we made the stringers.  We had to remake them cause the gas tank wouldnt fit under the front deck with the stringers and the floor.  We had to lower them so it woud fit.










Here is the floor all glassed down and painted over.  This thing is air tight and no water aint gettin to it.





















We poured liquid foam in the bottom.  The stringers added alot of stablization and made th boat more solid.  This boat is solid now with the foam and stringers togethger.










Here is the foam sanded down and flatened down to make it even



















Sorry for the pictures being so small there takin off my phone. :-/


----------



## paint it black

Looks good!!! 
Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## mark_gardner

looks great keep the pics a comin'


----------



## james_bingham3

keep the pis coming my johnsen is liven vicariously through yours


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks yall i will. Since the floor is pretty much done were gonna start on the front deck. We already got the wood and thinking about the gas tank. Does the gas tank have to be vented? We were thinking about that. Does anybody know if it does?


----------



## DuckNut

YUP...and more to it than you may think.



> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> 183.520 - Fuel tank vent systems
> 
> (a) Each fuel tank must have a vent system that prevents pressure in the tank from exceeding 80 percent of the pressure marked on the tank label under Sec.183.514(b)(5).


----------



## [email protected]

> YUP...and more to it than you may think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> 183.520 - Fuel tank vent systems
> 
> (a) Each fuel tank must have a vent system that prevents pressure in the tank from exceeding 80 percent of the pressure marked on the tank label under Sec.183.514(b)(5).
Click to expand...

Ok now will make sure to vent it but does anybody have any ideas on how to do it?


----------



## Brett

Many ideas, all useless until a picture of the fuel tank is posted...


----------



## [email protected]

Here is the deck the tank will be under.  It will be toward the back of it.











Here is where most likely the tank will be at.


----------



## Brett

Leave the back side of the deck open.
15 square inches of opening
for each cubic foot of decked over volume.
That tank vents through the fill cap.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's what we came up with.  Let me know your opinions.


----------



## james_bingham3

looks good what thickness plywood are you using


----------



## [email protected]

> looks good what thickness plywood are you using



1/2 inch


----------



## DuckNut

Looks good...just use some nylon straps to hold it down.


----------



## [email protected]

Ya I was thinking on putting like a bracket type things on the sides and what should I attach the straps to.


----------



## [email protected]

Any ideas??


----------



## [email protected]

Here are some updated pictures. Let me know what yall think!!


----------



## paint it black

Looks sick!
We gotta go out fishing sometime when it's done! 
Or at least let me check it out in person when it's done!


----------



## [email protected]

> Looks sick!
> We gotta go out fishing sometime when it's done!
> Or at least let me check it out in person when it's done!



Thanks Eric
Ya for sure we will go fishing sometime... I need to get on the water!!


----------



## joshuabward

Looking Good, with paint that thing is going to look like a new boat. You do good work, keep the photos going this is one of my favorite project threads.


----------



## [email protected]

> Looking Good, with paint that thing is going to look like a new boat. You do good work, keep the photos going this is one of my favorite project threads.


Thanks ima keep pics up while I keep goin. Let me know what yall think and any ideas let me know to


----------



## [email protected]

Rear Deck pics


----------



## [email protected]

updated pics!!! Let me know what yall think!


----------



## paint it black

What's up with the front tip being open??


----------



## [email protected]

> What's up with the front tip being open??


Its gettin closed we just left it open to drop the trolling motor battery in there. But it getting closed in


----------



## cal1320

Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?


----------



## TidewateR

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?


that would be sweet


- The skiff is coming along!! I can't wait to see it painted...have you picked colors?


----------



## [email protected]

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?


Im debating on whether I should or not... If I dont make lockable rod holders what could I do for rod storage??


----------



## [email protected]

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?
> 
> 
> 
> that would be sweet
> 
> 
> - The skiff is coming along!! I can't wait to see it painted...have you picked colors?
Click to expand...

The colors are gonna be Ice blue on the sides, white on the bottom and off white for the top deck.


----------



## cal1320

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?
> 
> 
> 
> Im debating on whether I should or not... If I dont make lockable rod holders what could I do for rod storage??
Click to expand...

I like the idea of lockable boxes. I may do this on my Johnsen skiff. If you dont want boxes, support the gunwales with vertical pieces of ply. then cut the holders into them Install rod tubes to hold up to 10' fly rods.


----------



## [email protected]

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?
> 
> 
> 
> Im debating on whether I should or not... If I dont make lockable rod holders what could I do for rod storage??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of lockable boxes. I may do this on my Johnsen skiff. If you dont want boxes, support the gunwales with vertical pieces of ply. then cut the holders into them Install rod tubes to hold up to 10' fly rods.
Click to expand...


----------



## flyfisheraa573

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?
> 
> 
> 
> Im debating on whether I should or not... If I dont make lockable rod holders what could I do for rod storage??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of lockable boxes. I may do this on my Johnsen skiff. *If you dont want boxes, support the gunwales with vertical pieces of ply. then cut the holders into them Install rod tubes to hold up to 10' fly rods*.
Click to expand...

this is what i'd do...plus, it'll visually open up your cockpit a bit more...and definitely physically more...from where you are on progress right now, it'd be an easy back up and punt


----------



## [email protected]

> Are you making lockable rod boxes under the gunwales?
> 
> 
> 
> Im debating on whether I should or not... If I dont make lockable rod holders what could I do for rod storage??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of lockable boxes. I may do this on my Johnsen skiff. *If you dont want boxes, support the gunwales with vertical pieces of ply. then cut the holders into them Install rod tubes to hold up to 10' fly rods*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is what i'd do...plus, it'll visually open up your cockpit a bit more...and definitely physically more...from where you are on progress right now, it'd be an easy back up and punt
Click to expand...

Im trying to figure out what yall are saying...im trying to picture it. would it be under the gunwhale or on top??


----------



## flyfisheraa573

SG,

take a look at the Hell's Bay, ECC or similar skiffs.

or see third picture down in this post

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1273274204


----------



## paint it black

Undergunnel rod racks. 
Why'd you guys close off the gunwales? 
I had told you about removing the styrofoam chunks on the side so the hull sides would be straight and perfect for the rod racks.


----------



## [email protected]

> Undergunnel rod racks.
> Why'd you guys close off the gunwales?
> I had told you about removing the styrofoam chunks on the side so the hull sides would be straight and perfect for the rod racks.



well we were thinking putting rod inseritions in the side.


----------



## paint it black

> Undergunnel rod racks.
> Why'd you guys close off the gunwales?
> I had told you about removing the styrofoam chunks on the side so the hull sides would be straight and perfect for the rod racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well we were thinking putting rod inseritions in the side.
Click to expand...


The thing is that it'll take up cockpit room.
If you would have done some bulkheads to support the gunwale, you could have slotted them to hold the rods too. 

But it still looks good nonetheless.

Now, about the front.
You said you guys are going to put the battery up front then seal it off? 
Wouldn't be easier to put an access hatch to the battery for charging and replacing purposes?


----------



## [email protected]

> Undergunnel rod racks.
> Why'd you guys close off the gunwales?
> I had told you about removing the styrofoam chunks on the side so the hull sides would be straight and perfect for the rod racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well we were thinking putting rod inseritions in the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is that it'll take up cockpit room.
> If you would have done some bulkheads to support the gunwale, you could have slotted them to hold the rods too.
> 
> But it still looks good nonetheless.
> 
> Now, about the front.
> You said you guys are going to put the battery up front then seal it off?
> Wouldn't be easier to put an access hatch to the battery for charging and replacing purposes?
Click to expand...


They are the rod holders that go inside the gunwhales and ya were putting a acess hatch for the battery.


----------



## [email protected]

sorry for the hold up guys... tryin to get some more pics when I can.


----------



## [email protected]

here is some pic of the boat sanded and the deck


----------



## paint it black

Nice work!!


----------



## [email protected]

> Nice work!!


its ccomin along pretty goodi think.


----------



## james_bingham3

looks great I'll drop mine off so you can get more practice ;D what size motor are you going to go with


----------



## FSUfisher

Lookin' sharp!


----------



## DuckNut

Really nice build...gonna have Eric shoot it for you?


----------



## [email protected]

> looks great  I'll drop mine off so you can get more practice  ;D  what size motor are you going to go with


i really need more practice lol... but i think were gonna go with a etec 25 or 30. what do you think we should put


----------



## james_bingham3

Not sure i have a 40 yammi on mine an it moves pretty decent  but since I'm in the market for a new motor I've been thinking of going with a 25hp tiller and redoing my deck similar to yours. Although I have had one eye on JRWSL 40hrs for sale


----------



## [email protected]

> Not sure i have a 40 yammi on mine an it moves pretty decent  but  since I'm in the market for a new motor I've been thinking of going with a 25hp tiller and redoing my deck similar to yours. Although  I  have had one eye on  JRWSL 40hrs for sale


Ya well I think the etec 30 will push that boat pretty good...don't ya think


----------



## james_bingham3

Yep, think a thirty will move her just fine, also the boat looks great keep the photos coming


----------



## [email protected]

> Yep,  think a thirty will move her just fine, also the boat looks great keep the photos coming


Will do...everything on the boat is sanded now and just laying down our final layer of chopped mat over the biaxel. Then she's ready for paint. The I plan on gettin the motor and jackplate. Also we have started runnin he electric. So that's really it for for. Can't wait to start fishin off her!!


----------



## [email protected]

Here a pic of the boat sanded down pretty much all the way besides a few little spots but here it is. after we run the wires and other stuff the other gunlae will be on and and rod boxes will be put in. then the other box in the back and the tip glassed on upfront.


----------



## FSUfisher

Nice job man! I like the layout.


----------



## [email protected]

> Nice job man! I like the layout.


thanks bro i cant wait til she see's water!!


----------



## firecat1981

Good job man, do you have any dimensions on the boat? or a link to specs? I've been looking at old johnsens lately but can't seem to find to much info on them as far as specs are considered. I know they are what the natives are made from but I'd like to know more about the originals.


----------



## paint it black

> Good job man, do you have any dimensions on the boat? or a link to specs? I've been looking at old johnsens lately but can't seem to find to much info on them as far as specs are considered. I know they are what the natives are made from but I'd like to know more about the originals.


That's not correct. 
If I remember correctly, the Native was made of an old 50s Fibercraft. 

As for the johnsen, it's about 14'11" long.
That's all I remember from when I owned it. lol


----------



## firecat1981

I was under the impression that the Johnsen skiffs were made from the old fibercraft molds as well.


----------



## [email protected]

> Good job man, do you have any dimensions on the boat? or a link to specs? I've been looking at old johnsens lately but can't seem to find to much info on them as far as specs are considered. I know they are what the natives are made from but I'd like to know more about the originals.


She's 14 11 and 68 inches wides can't say what she drafts tho but she's a pretty solid boat but not sure about the whole native thing I'm not to familiar with them


----------



## paint it black

> I was under the impression that the Johnsen skiffs were made from the old fibercraft molds as well.



Hmm
not sure about that. 
Could be so. 

I mean, there are some similarities in design but it's nothing alike.


----------



## [email protected]

does anybody know since i added more weight to to the skiff could i get a horsepower increase and run a bigger motor??


----------



## SilentHunter

if you redid the transom with new wood. and glassed the inside with atleast 6 sheets of glass.

my buddie redid his not to long ago and its a 13footer and he can run a 40hp on his. but also redid the transom added alot of glass to it and reinforced the bottom inside.

im sure you could hang a bigger motor maybe a 50 at most?


----------



## [email protected]

> if you redid the transom with new wood.  and glassed the inside with atleast 6 sheets of glass.
> 
> my buddie redid his not to long ago and its a 13footer and he can run a 40hp on his.  but also redid the transom added alot of glass to it and reinforced the bottom inside.
> 
> im sure you could hang a bigger motor maybe a 50 at most?


well i kind figured it out but....it was actually the coast guard plate on the boat.


----------



## paint it black

I believe a forum member has a 50hp on his johnsen skiff. 

just make sure if you go with somethig bigger than a 30 it's a 2 stroke. The 4 strokes are too heavy for such a small skiff.


----------



## [email protected]

> I believe a forum member has a 50hp on his johnsen skiff.
> 
> just make sure if you go with somethig bigger than a 30 it's a 2 stroke. The 4 strokes are too heavy for such a small skiff.


oh really?? cause the lady at dusky said in order to have a motor serviced there it has to be the max horsepower or under or it voids the warrenty. but i still think im gonna go with the yamaha 25. i think it should push that boat pretty good.


----------



## B.Lee

The max hp rating on the palte is purely a mathmatical calculation based on many factors, it's a published USCG formula.

You could certainly build that boat to physically handle 150hp if so desired.

The dealer you spoke with likely has a clause in their insurance that restricts them from entering into a liability situation around working on over-powered or high-performance boats. 

Manufacturers will certainly void your warranty if you over power their boat, no sense in paying for what amounts to misuse or abuse.


----------



## [email protected]

> The max hp rating on the palte is purely a mathmatical calculation based on many factors, it's a published USCG formula.
> 
> You could certainly build that boat to physically handle 150hp if so desired.
> 
> The dealer you spoke with likely has a clause in their insurance that restricts them from entering into a liability situation around working on over-powered or high-performance boats.
> 
> Manufacturers will certainly void your warranty if you over power their boat, no sense in paying for what amounts to misuse or abuse.


Ya the manufacuture went out of business could I still do it??


----------



## B.Lee

You won't void the hull warranty. That particular dealer may not work on it for you, but most will. The CG or FWC may hassle you, that one's on you. Especially if the CG cap plate is right there and you disregard it.

More info here: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1253056255

Me, I like to experiment, if I had a 40hp 2 stroke, I'd run it. I ran a 25hp 2-stroke Merc on my 12' aluminum v-hull for a bit before switching back to the 5hp. I wouldn't take mine or your kids in it though!


----------



## backwaterbandits

> The max hp rating on the palte is purely a mathmatical calculation based on many factors, it's a published USCG formula.
> 
> You could certainly build that boat to physically handle 150hp if so desired.
> 
> The dealer you spoke with likely has a clause in their insurance that restricts them from entering into a liability situation around working on over-powered or high-performance boats.
> 
> Manufacturers will certainly void your warranty if you over power their boat, no sense in paying for what amounts to misuse or abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya the manufacuture went out of business could I still do it??
Click to expand...

 It's like a tire dealer that won't put a set of tires on 
a vehicle with a lower speed rating than the tires
that are being replaced...


----------



## [email protected]

> You won't void the hull warranty.  That particular dealer may not work on it for you, but most will.  The CG or FWC may hassle you, that one's on you.  Especially if the CG cap plate is right there and you disregard it.
> 
> More info here:  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1253056255
> 
> Me, I like to experiment, if I had a 40hp 2 stroke, I'd run it.  I ran a 25hp 2-stroke Merc on my 12' aluminum v-hull for a bit before switching back to the 5hp.  I wouldn't take mine or your kids in it though!


So do reccmend run a bigger motor than a 25 or what do yall think?? But If I decide not to in the long run I still think that 25 yamaha would push it just fine.


----------



## B.Lee

Bottom line is the 25 will be just fine, pick your flavor (brand) and go with it.


----------



## [email protected]

> Bottom line is the 25 will be just fine, pick your flavor (brand) and go with it.


Ya that's what I think I'm gonna do...is go with the yamaha F25 4 stroke.


----------



## paint it black

> Bottom line is the 25 will be just fine, pick your flavor (brand) and go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya that's what I think I'm gonna do...is go with the yamaha F25 4 stroke.
Click to expand...


You could go with a Mercury/Nissan/Tohatsu 30hp.
It's the same motor as the 25, just more power.
But I'm sure you'll be fine with the Yamaha 25.
I sometimes wish I would have gone with the Yamaha 25.
For service purposes.


----------



## [email protected]

> Bottom line is the 25 will be just fine, pick your flavor (brand) and go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya that's what I think I'm gonna do...is go with the yamaha F25 4 stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could go with a Mercury/Nissan/Tohatsu 30hp.
> It's the same motor as the 25, just more power.
> But I'm sure you'll be fine with the Yamaha 25.
> I sometimes wish I would have gone with the Yamaha 25.
> For service purposes.
Click to expand...

Ya I think the yamahas perform awsome to!


----------



## [email protected]

here are some pics of the skiff 
top all sanded









a part of floor sanded









rear deck sanded with storage holes cut









let me know what yall think!!


----------



## FSUfisher

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
Looks ghoot!
Sanding is definitely not the fun part.


----------



## [email protected]

> [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
> Looks ghoot!
> Sanding is definitely not the fun part.


ooo no its not!! im all itchy and everything lol but not that much more...just some places where we gonna add touch up fiberglass to it.


----------



## bostick29412

Looking good. You don't really have to get the sanding perfect where the non-skid is going down


----------



## [email protected]

> Looking good. You don't really have to get the sanding perfect where the non-skid is going down


O really ya were just mixing the awl grip in the paint. We decided were gonna gel coat the boat for more protection instead of just painting. We are just gonna roll the top and spray the bottom.


----------



## james_bingham3

boats looking great! i would go with the 25hp or 30hp I have a 40hp on mine and now that it broke.I think I am going to downsize to a 25hp tiller , all thou the 40 was a lot of fun


----------



## [email protected]

> boats looking great!  i would go with the 25hp or 30hp   I have a 40hp on mine and now that it broke.I think I am going to downsize to a 25hp tiller , all thou the 40 was a lot of fun


ya im going with the 25hp yamaha with electric start and ptt. so everything is easy for me lol.
you got a johnsen??


----------



## james_bingham3

yes , bought it for 200 or 300$ great boat , wet ride, float shallow can launch just about anywhere love it I need to get off my but and put a deck on it like you are doing but, I'm lazy


----------



## [email protected]

> yes , bought it for 200 or 300$  great boat ,  wet ride, float shallow  can launch just about anywhere   love it   I need to get off my but and put a deck on it like you are doing but, I'm lazy


Ya I don't think this boat is gonna ride to wet I got smart tabs to put on her. Running a bobs micro jac to put on her and I got 8 cubic feet of 2 part foam underneath the floor lol. So I'm think she's gonna run like a wet cat and ride like a dream!!


----------



## [email protected]

ok i got kind of a major question. my transom is 16in high and i wanna run a bobs micro jacplate with my outboard. what shaft lenght should i go with to keep the motor runnin good on plane? what shaft lenght 15 or 20 inch shanft. and the specs of the jackplate are 6 inches of setback and 4 inches of jack. so i was kinda wonderin cause im gettin the motor in a few day and know what shaft lenght i should get.


----------



## firecat1981

Get a short shaft (15 inch shaf)t thats what it is made for. If you get a long shaft you will need to raise it 5 inches before.
Trust me when I say this, Run the boat as it is before you add a jackplate! Cause you may just be happier this way, I built a JP, installed it and it raised my motor to high and I had to remove it.


----------



## [email protected]

> Get a short shaft (15 inch shaf)t thats what it is made for. If you get a long shaft you will need to raise it 5 inches before.
> Trust me when I say this, Run the boat as it is before you add a jackplate! Cause you may just be happier this way, I built a JP, installed it and it raised my motor to high and I had to remove it.


Ok so your saying that I might not even want a jackplate that the 15 inch shaft might just do It all alone. And that I shouldn't run a long shaft with a jackplate.


----------



## rkmurphy

A long shaft motor is more comfortable to drive and more readily available. Spend an extra $150 and have an aluminum transom riser built to the exact height needed to put the motor level with or .5" above the bottom of the hull. Capt Ron referred me to a guy who did a PHENOMENAL job on the one for my J16.


----------



## [email protected]

> A long shaft motor is more comfortable to drive and more readily available.  Spend an extra $150 and have an aluminum transom riser built to the exact height needed to put the motor level with or .5" above the bottom of the hull.  Capt Ron referred me to a guy who did a PHENOMENAL job on the one for my J16.


Well for that don't you think I should just run a short shaft with a jackplate??


----------



## cal1320

> Get a short shaft (15 inch shaf)t thats what it is made for. If you get a long shaft you will need to raise it 5 inches before.
> Trust me when I say this, Run the boat as it is before you add a jackplate! Cause you may just be happier this way, I built a JP, installed it and it raised my motor to high and I had to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so your saying that I might not even want a jackplate that the 15 inch shaft might just do It all alone. And that I shouldn't run a long shaft with a jackplate.
Click to expand...

Agreed.
The 4'' of rise might require a different prop. Try it the cheap way first. Mount it as is,if OK then raise it up an inch with a transom spacer.If OK again, raise another inch. Make sure you bolt the engine on. DONT trust the clamps!
Jack plates and props are expensive. Is it worth the money for 2''?


----------



## [email protected]

> Get a short shaft (15 inch shaf)t thats what it is made for. If you get a long shaft you will need to raise it 5 inches before.
> Trust me when I say this, Run the boat as it is before you add a jackplate! Cause you may just be happier this way, I built a JP, installed it and it raised my motor to high and I had to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so your saying that I might not even want a jackplate that the 15 inch shaft might just do It all alone. And that I shouldn't run a long shaft with a jackplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.
> The 4'' of rise might require a different prop. Try it the cheap way first. Mount it as is,if OK  then raise it up an inch with a transom spacer.If OK again, raise another inch. Make sure you bolt the engine on. DONT trust the clamps!
> Jack plates and props are expensive. Is it worth the money for 2''?
Click to expand...

Ya I see what yall are sayin but I really don't wanna put no more holes in the transom. We already pathched abunch of them. I think were just gonna try the short shaft and run the jackplate. Another reason were gonna run a jackplate is because the yamaha tillers don't come with ptt. So I want the motor comin up with something


----------



## rkmurphy

> the yamaha tillers don't come with ptt. So I want the motor comin up with something


Just checked the Yamaha site and the 25s are available with t-n-t.  I would definitely get that instead of a JP...JPs can be a pain...


----------



## [email protected]

> the yamaha tillers don't come with ptt. So I want the motor comin up with something
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked the Yamaha site and the 25s are available with t-n-t.  I would definitely get that instead of a JP...JPs can be a pain...
Click to expand...

ya but if i recall right he said i had to buy a whole tiller setup.


----------



## [email protected]

here are some new pics from today.
front deck with fairing compound to fill in a the little pin holes left from the fiberglass.









we only did half of the boat because we had some fiberglass repairs and more sanding to do other gunwale and front deck.









the storage compartment under the front deck gel coated with first coat. we did it here to see how it would come out. tell me what yall think of the second coat pic.









more of inside front storage. first coat of gel coat.









the second coat of gel coat with sanding aid. it is still wet here but will get more pics of it dry.









let me know what yall think.....any opinions.


----------



## firecat1981

> ya but if i recall right he said i had to buy a whole tiller setup.


aren't you buying a tiller setup anyway? You either get a motor with TnT or not, there really aren't any extra parts you need to buy. I wonder what the salesman was refering too?
About the long shaft motor. Personally I don't like the idea of a riser plate because all you are doing is trying to make a long shaft motor fit where a short shaft is supposed to be. Then if you do want to add a jackplate you will then need to bolt that to the riser plate which will put a heck of alot of stress on a transom. Really you want to go with either a riser or jackplate, but not both.
Think of it this way, when changing a tire the longer the lug wrench the easier it is to "break" the lugs loose. The same lever action works here because you will be adding an additional 4-5" of lever action before adding a JP. 
Just my $0.02.


----------



## [email protected]

> ya but if i recall right he said i had to buy a whole tiller setup.
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you buying a tiller setup anyway? You either get a motor with TnT or not, there really aren't any extra parts you need to buy. I wonder what the salesman was refering too?
> About the long shaft motor. Personally I don't like the idea of a riser plate because all you are doing is trying to make a long shaft motor fit where a short shaft is supposed to be. Then if you do want to add a jackplate you will then need to bolt that to the riser plate which will put a heck of alot of stress on a transom. Really you want to go with either a riser or jackplate, but not both.
> Think of it this way, when changing a tire the longer the lug wrench the easier it is to "break" the lugs loose. The same lever action works here because you will be adding an additional 4-5" of lever action before adding a JP.
> Just my $0.02.
Click to expand...

Ya I'm gettin a tiller motor with ptt but the guy at bob hewes where I'm purhcasing the motor said that the 25la does not come with ptt. He was saying that I have to buy a tiller setup because the motor comes with a remote setup but when I add this tiller setup I will be able to have ptt.


----------



## [email protected]

updated pics from sunday

swit h box cut out on back right storage box









gel coat in front storage compartment completily dry









the back of the skiff gel coated with first coat









second coat of gel coat on back of skiff









inside gel coated


----------



## paint it black

Looking good!!! Keep it up!


----------



## [email protected]

tipped glassed on. but still another layer of bi axel an chopped goin on.


----------



## [email protected]

heres some work we did on the transom.

first we added fairing compound to it to get it smooth and take out all the low spots. and after that we smoothed it out with 80 grit and it got smoother thn ever. its really flat.









we rolled gel coat on it to see how it would come out. heres the gel coat we used.









better pic of the color 









here is all the coats we put on. we put 3 coats on the transom and they all turned out pretty good. here is the coats not sanded just dried.









here is the transom all sanded. (srry the pics didnt turn out all that different. they were takin on my phone) so we sanded the transom with 3 different grits. but first we wet sanded it just to get rid of the roughrer surface first.then we used 320, 600 and 1200 for the remaining of the sanding. the last sand with 1200 it turned out very smooth and very flat. it looked good!! 








then after we finished sanding we buffed it with 3m rubbing compound and it turned out nice and shiney. we plan on waxing it just to bring out a little more shine.


----------



## [email protected]

here's some more pics of the skiff









the deck(still gotta put in other gun wae) the only reason its open is because we need to run the fuel line down it and wire for the nav light.









and also this last monday(june 28) we went and purchased the motor!! we got the 25la with the multi function tiller hande. the guy said it was gonna be here friday...but it never got there. so now he says it gonna be there wednesday. so hopefully it there!


----------



## paint it black

Looking great!

Just wondering, what's the deal with the one side open gunwale and the other side closed?
Any reason for that?


----------



## [email protected]

> Looking great!
> 
> Just wondering, what's the deal with the one side open gunwale and the other side closed?
> Any reason for that?


We just have it open to run our fuel line when the motor gets here. And also for the nav light up front, the wire for it.


----------



## paint it black

> Looking great!
> 
> Just wondering, what's the deal with the one side open gunwale and the other side closed?
> Any reason for that?
> 
> 
> 
> We just have it open to run our fuel line when the motor gets here. And also for the nav light up front, the wire for it.
Click to expand...


Cool.
I just suggest you don't glass it shut if you plan on running that stuff through unless you're running a chase tube.
Otherwise, it'll be a huge PITA if you have to change any of the lines or wires.


----------



## [email protected]

> Looking great!
> 
> Just wondering, what's the deal with the one side open gunwale and the other side closed?
> Any reason for that?
> 
> 
> 
> We just have it open to run our fuel line when the motor gets here. And also for the nav light up front, the wire for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool.
> I just suggest you don't glass it shut if you plan on running that stuff through unless you're running a chase tube.
> Otherwise, it'll be a huge PITA if you have to change any of the lines or wires.
Click to expand...

Well there gonna be a rob insert in the place so all we'd really have to is unscrew the insert and play with it that way.


----------



## luckovertme

I now will be following this build closely. I just bought a johnsen just like this one. 96' hull and trailer with 2000 25hp elec. start johnson tiller for $1500. solid hull and love the lines of it. anyone have average numbers on speed and draft of this hull with the 25hp?? Unfortanetly have to sell my custom highsider :'( leaving the customgheenoe site and joining microskiff!! im still unsure how i feel about it.


----------



## [email protected]

> I now will be following this build closely. I just bought a johnsen just like this one. 96' hull and trailer with 2000 25hp elec. start johnson tiller for $1500. solid hull and love the lines of it. anyone have average numbers on speed and draft of this hull with the 25hp?? Unfortanetly have to sell my custom highsider :'( leaving the customgheenoe site and joining microskiff!! im still unsure how i feel about it.


Umm not really sure on the numbers haven't really got mine wet yet. But that's what I'm puttin on mine. I've already got the 25 yamaha but its still on order. And I'm mounting smart tabs, a bobs manual jacplate and there is this thing I'm looking at its like a third trim tab that goes underneath your jackplate. And I got 8 cubic feet of 2 part foam underneath the floor, so I hope it runs pretty good with 25.


----------



## firecat1981

> And I got 8 cubic feet of 2 part foam underneath the floor, so I hope it runs pretty good with 25.


I'm sure it will scoot along nicely with the 25hp. The foam really won't effect how it runs or floats unless it gets swamped or leaks. It's more just for safety and might help with noise reduction and in some cases help with hull rigidity.


----------



## [email protected]

> And I got 8 cubic feet of 2 part foam underneath the floor, so I hope it runs pretty good with 25.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will scoot along nicely with the 25hp. The foam really won't effect how it runs or floats unless it gets swamped or leaks. It's more just for safety and might help with noise reduction and in some cases help with hull rigidity.
Click to expand...

Ya it should push it pretty good. If the test I was reading were accurate it should move it pretty decent actually.


----------



## [email protected]

some more pics from today. deck painted and non skid put down. gas tank straps.









the bilge pump, areator and where the battery is gonna sit.









wire running from nav light upfront to back of boat for power.









livewell


----------



## jrod0785

Looking great man!! Cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks bro


----------



## makin moves

off the chain! nice work


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks...well I just found out my outboard is being shipped from seattle now instead of atlanta.


----------



## paint it black

Looking sick!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> Looking sick!!!


Ya when its done well go sometime n fish.


----------



## tedcombs

this boat is looking sweet, cant wait to see it done.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks bro...not much longer til its done I can't wait. 
Well today at 1:45 my bobs manual jackplate hit my door step it looks sweet and looks like its gonna do a killer job. Its very solid and feels very strong. Will have some pics up in a few.


----------



## [email protected]

more pics 

the jackplate









the push pole. not fully mounted yet. gotta run to boat owners tomorrow and get the rest of the screws.









another angle


----------



## tbayray

Gettin' ready to tear 'em up! 
Lookin' Sharp; my friend.
Two thumbs up.


----------



## [email protected]

> Gettin' ready to tear 'em up!
> Lookin' Sharp; my friend.
> Two thumbs up.


Thanks man 
Can't wait to get on the water with her and try her out.


----------



## luckovertme

looking great!!! i took mine out for the first time yesterday and i am very happy with the boat. not as tippy as i thought it would be but still floats in 3-4". there was a lot of chop on the water...not quite solid white caps but close. i thought it handle the chop really well didnt get wet like everyone says. but when going with the wind and waves the bow does dig in a little and that was the only time i got any spray. it does feel like a gheenoe with the floor flexing. i am sure you will love your false floors and gunnel sides. i just worry that it might be too much wieght.


----------



## [email protected]

> looking great!!! i took mine out for the first time yesterday and i am very happy with the boat. not as tippy as i thought it would be but still floats in 3-4". there was a lot of chop on the water...not quite solid white caps but close. i thought it handle the chop really well didnt get wet like everyone says. but when going with the wind and waves the bow does dig in a little and that was the only time i got any spray. it does feel like a gheenoe with the floor flexing. i am sure you will love your false floors and gunnel sides. i just worry that it might be too much wieght.


Ya as much stuff as we added the boat is actually not that heavy. And we added the 2 part foam for a little more bouency and also there's some kinda foam on the sides we left in for a little more. So I'm hoping its gonna do good.


----------



## [email protected]

unboxing the new outboard.


----------



## paint it black

sick!!!
Can't wait to see it on the water!


----------



## paint it black

I want to see how it compares to my copperhead in the water.
It's a sweet skiff.
I would have built it up myself but I was always working, I figured it would've been easier to have Mel build me the Copperhead.


----------



## [email protected]

> I want to see how it compares to my copperhead in the water.
> It's a sweet skiff.
> I would have built it up myself but I was always working, I figured it would've been easier to have Mel build me the Copperhead.


ya were looking into the copperhead for a second skiff. heard alot of great things about them. so here soon we might be taking a ride up there and seeing what we can come up with.


----------



## paint it black

> I want to see how it compares to my copperhead in the water.
> It's a sweet skiff.
> I would have built it up myself but I was always working, I figured it would've been easier to have Mel build me the Copperhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ya were looking into the copperhead for a second skiff. heard alot of great things about them. so here soon we might be taking a ride up there and seeing what we can come up with.
Click to expand...


Let me know if you want to ride in my skiff one day.
We can do a flamingo trip, or even just one of the lakes around town so you can see how it does.


----------



## [email protected]

> I want to see how it compares to my copperhead in the water.
> It's a sweet skiff.
> I would have built it up myself but I was always working, I figured it would've been easier to have Mel build me the Copperhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ya were looking into the copperhead for a second skiff. heard alot of great things about them. so here soon we might be taking a ride up there and seeing what we can come up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know if you want to ride in my skiff one day.
> We can do a flamingo trip, or even just one of the lakes around town so you can see how it does.
Click to expand...

Ya just let me know what you wanna do. If u wanna fish and ill bring money or something just let me know what's more convienent for you? Idk if u got time soon or what so just let me know. And you got your motor back right?


----------



## paint it black

Yeah, I just need to change the prop asap. 
But it's been running strong.
I'm going to run it today and tomorrow too.


----------



## [email protected]

Ya just let me know. Throw me a text sometime 352 286 1158. Well plan it.


----------



## [email protected]

Do you need a new aftermarket prop or you need it cupped or what? If you need a prop, have you ever heard of j.m. Propeller on 26st in Hialeah?


----------



## paint it black

> Do you need a new aftermarket prop or you need it cupped or what? If you need a prop, have you ever heard of j.m. Propeller on 26st in Hialeah?



Yeah that's where I've always bought all my props at.
Good people, good prices.

But I'm thinking of going with a stainless prop.

I ran the skiff today all afternoon.
It performed great.
Got the top speed at 27.6 mph in a 1' chop.
There were even some 2' rollers in the canal, it was insane.
And that's that I didn't run to the big lake.
It was probably 2-4' in there.


----------



## [email protected]

Those are some pretty good numbers. Ecspecially in a light chop. Ya I was over there the other day and they said they had stainless steel for a yamaha. I wouldn't doubt they have one for a nissian, unless you already checked. But ya get her tweaked where she's moving nice and will do some kind of trip just text me or call me anytime on that number. We flipped the johnsen today and sanded the underside, will have pics up in a few.


----------



## [email protected]

pics of boat being flipped. srry i dont have pics of the sanding we did today because it got dark. but have some from when we were flippin it. also we got the poling platfrom brackets from the powder coaters if you look on the transom. and for the jackplate....we had t send it back to bobs due to it not fitting on the mounting bracket of the motor. the jackplate was to narrow for the motor even tho...on bobs website it says its for up to 40hp. i called them and they said the narrow one is for i guess certain kinds of motors with smaller mounting brackets. but the guy was nice and said send it back and he'll send me the wider jackplate which is 18 1/4...i believe :-? so should have it next week sometime hopefully.


----------



## paint it black

Dude! the skiff is looking sick!
What rub rail are you guys going with?
I'm happy to see that skiff go so long.
That's exactly how I planned to do it.
Same colors and all.

I say you guys go with a good quality rub rail.


----------



## paint it black

Sorry man, what was your name again?
I have had your number saved on my cell as "Johnsen Buyer" since you bought the skiff off me. lol
About to start calling you Johnsen. lol


----------



## [email protected]

my name is anthony lol i never saved your number when i had it. when i deleted my messages the number went too,i shoulda saved it lol. and about the rub rail... i think were gonna go with a 1 inch rub rail. we have looked and found TACO is a very expensive rub rail going for $400 for 50ft. trying to find some more brands tho. i think that a little much for rub rail. but i dont think we are gunna go with stainless like it came with. just regular black rubber. you or anybody know of any other, cheaper kinds of rub rail??


----------



## paint it black

> my name is anthony lol i never saved your number when i had it. when i deleted my messages the number went too,i shoulda saved it lol. and about the rub rail... i think were gonna go with a 1 inch rub rail. we have looked and found TACO is a very expensive rub rail going for $400 for 50ft. trying to find some more brands tho. i think that a little much for rub rail. but i dont think we are gunna go with stainless like it came with. just regular black rubber. you or anybody know of any other, cheaper kinds of rub rail??


305-804-1331 -Eric

And check Marine Express.
They have some ridgid ones for rather cheap.
But don't hesitate to check craigslist.
I got the brand new white high quality rubrail for the trihull project I was building for $50-75 on craigslist.
Brand new rub rail with all the hardware and insert.


----------



## [email protected]

marine express?? is that in miami?


----------



## paint it black

> marine express?? is that in miami?


It's right by my house.
Which is not far from JM Props.

Marine Express is right off Okeechobee by the big church.
Right in front of Porkys.

I believe their site is marineexpressusa.com 
Talk to Oscar.


----------



## [email protected]

> marine express?? is that in miami?
> 
> 
> 
> It's right by my house.
> Which is not far from JM Props.
> 
> Marine Express is right off Okeechobee by the big church.
> Right in front of Porkys.
> 
> I believe their site is marineexpressusa.com
> Talk to Oscar.
Click to expand...

ya i just searched them on google. they sure do gott alotta stuff there and loos like they got a good selection of rub rail too. im goin to take a trip down there and check it out. decent prices??


----------



## paint it black

> marine express?? is that in miami?
> 
> 
> 
> It's right by my house.
> Which is not far from JM Props.
> 
> Marine Express is right off Okeechobee by the big church.
> Right in front of Porkys.
> 
> I believe their site is marineexpressusa.com
> Talk to Oscar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya i just searched them on google. they sure do gott alotta stuff there and loos like they got a good selection of rub rail too. im goin to take a trip down there and check it out. decent prices??
Click to expand...

Yeah Oscar usually gives good deals.
Cheaper than marked on the shelves.
It's a small place, but they have a lot of inventory.
And if they don't have it, they will have it within the next business day usually.


----------



## [email protected]

> marine express?? is that in miami?
> 
> 
> 
> It's right by my house.
> Which is not far from JM Props.
> 
> Marine Express is right off Okeechobee by the big church.
> Right in front of Porkys.
> 
> I believe their site is marineexpressusa.com
> Talk to Oscar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya i just searched them on google. they sure do gott alotta stuff there and loos like they got a good selection of rub rail too. im goin to take a trip down there and check it out. decent prices??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Oscar usually gives good deals.
> Cheaper than marked on the shelves.
> It's a small place, but they have a lot of inventory.
> And if they don't have it, they will have it within the next business day usually.
Click to expand...

ya ima go check them out. ill let you know what happens.


----------



## [email protected]

we got done sanding the hull. here are some pics.


----------



## paint it black

Looks good!
You're really getting on it.


----------



## [email protected]

> Looks good!
> You're really getting on it.


ya i wanna get out on it and start fishing lol


----------



## luckovertme

do you have any better pics or atleast larger after the demo of your skiff? i have the same boat and i am starting to plan my build. i am curious as to what i will see under the factory false floor? what the rear bench was made of and if it was wet in there? did the front low deck have foam under it? i love this boat so far but hate that the keel doesnt not go all the way to the transom, seems to hold water under the false floor that i can never get out and the PO drilled a ton of holes in the aft side areas that im sure are holding water as well. thanks in [email protected]!!


----------



## [email protected]

> do you have any better pics or atleast larger after the demo of your skiff? i have the same boat and i am starting to plan my build. i am curious as to what i will see under the factory false floor? what the rear bench was made of and if it was wet in there? did the front low deck have foam under it? i love this boat so far but hate that the keel doesnt not go all the way to the transom, seems to hold water under the false floor that i can never get out and the PO drilled a ton of holes in the aft side areas that im sure are holding water as well. thanks in [email protected]!!


when we purchased the skiff it had no false floor. it only had the front low deck up front and that underneath was filled with 2 pieces of styrafome...i think(dont know if i spelled that right). and for the rear bench. it didnt really have one, but the sides were there with no top. it also had the boxes on each side for storage i believe. but we cut everything out. but here are some pics(larger ones). if you have any more questions, just let me know.


----------



## luckovertme

i see now...what i was calling a false floor is the area between the stringers. i thought you took out the floor covering the outer keels to the center keel where the original cockpit drain is, but it looks as if you left it in and built the stringers on top of it. im thinking mine might be wet in that area.


----------



## [email protected]

> i see now...what i was calling a false floor is the area between the stringers. i thought you took out the floor covering the outer keels to the center keel where the original cockpit drain is, but it looks as if you left it in and built the stringers on top of it. im thinking mine might be wet in that area.


ya there was no floor in there. that was the bottom of the inside of the boat. and the stringers got built right off of that.


----------



## [email protected]

more motor pics


----------



## [email protected]

well finally got time to post some pics!! srry about the hold up but just been real busy with skiff and trying to get stuff done on it to get out on it 

paint booth lol









inside









skiff painted









motor, jackplate, trim tabs and poling platfrom mounted









here she is









rear


----------



## TidewateR

That boat kicks ah!!!! you must be proud..can't wait to see more..time to go fish!


----------



## [email protected]

more of her in the water. srry i was in the boat while taking pics, the ramp was crowded with jet skier's and didnt have alot of time to sit there. but she floats decent. rides like a dream with the 25. but i think she sits kinda low with me in the back knowing im kinda big lol. couldnt see how she floated with nobody in her due to all the people at the ramp. but there really wasnt no weight in the front when we tested her that day. we had 5 gallons of fuel in her no cooler. nothing. but when she is completly finish i will do those test to she what it will be like then. her she is.


----------



## joshuabward

That thing turned out awesome, what color is the hull?

Good Job!


----------



## bostick29412

Sweet skiff - it's worth snorting all of that fiberglass dust when you finally get your first ride on it, huh?


----------



## makin moves

that looks great good job.  next pics need to be with fish in them


----------



## [email protected]

> That thing turned out awesome, what color is the hull?
> 
> Good Job!


the color is sea foam green. bought from joe's fiberglass.


----------



## [email protected]

> Sweet skiff - it's worth snorting all of that fiberglass dust when you finally get your first ride on it, huh?


o ya lol. it rode awsome. very happy with it.


----------



## paint it black

The skiff looks SWEET.
Let's do a flamingo run one of these days. 
I want to see that skiff in person!
Once the load is balanced, you should be alright.

BTW, there's tarpon and snook at every single one of those bridges.
That's where I was going to test run my skiff throughout the whole mechanical process....lol

The Jet skiers have never been too bad there when I've gone.
Now, the Blue Lagoon by my house, that's a complete nightmare trying to launch and retrieve any vessel.


----------



## [email protected]

> The skiff looks SWEET.
> Let's do a flamingo run one of these days.
> I want to see that skiff in person!
> Once the load is balanced, you should be alright.
> 
> BTW, there's tarpon and snook at every single one of those bridges.
> That's where I was going to test run my skiff throughout the whole mechanical process....lol
> 
> The Jet skiers have never been too bad there when I've gone.
> Now, the Blue Lagoon by my house, that's a complete nightmare trying to launch and retrieve any vessel.


thanks, most defiently. i still wanna see how the copperhead rides lol. were looking into them and just throw the yamaha on this onto that. then buy a lighter motor due to the back sitting low. but we'll do a trip. just gotta plan it. just let me know when you got time. shoot me a pm and we'll plan it.


----------



## [email protected]

more pics

srry she a little dirty.


----------



## paint it black

Skiff's looking great.
Let me know when you want to make a trip.

When are you going to finish painting the inner walls?
And you ain't lying when you said it's dirty! lol

But that just means it's being used!


----------



## [email protected]

> Skiff's looking great.
> Let me know when you want to make a trip.
> 
> When are you going to finish painting the inner walls?
> And you ain't lying when you said it's dirty! lol
> 
> But that just means it's being used!


im free next weekend. but when its most convinent for you. and were getting the ssi rod boxes for it. so we got to cut out the middle of the gun wales. so there really not getting painted except for the out part of them were the boxes stop white.

but we passed your house thr other day. didnt see the copperhead. but we took a ride over to marine express.


----------



## paint it black

> Skiff's looking great.
> Let me know when you want to make a trip.
> 
> When are you going to finish painting the inner walls?
> And you ain't lying when you said it's dirty! lol
> 
> But that just means it's being used!
> 
> 
> 
> im free next weekend. but when its most convinent for you. and were getting the ssi rod boxes for it. so we got to cut out the middle of the gun wales. so there really not getting painted except for the out part of them were the boxes stop white.
> 
> but we passed your house thr other day. didnt see the copperhead. but we took a ride over to marine express.
Click to expand...

Yeah I keep the Copperhead where I used to keep the Johnsen before you got it. lol
Although the Copperhead was out on display in my front yard all day yesterday while I was working on a car.
I'm about to break it out now and hit it up with the buffer and some compound.
Give that black some more shine!


And that's cool.
The skiff is looking great.
I want to check it out. 
You even did it the color I planned for it and all. lol
So I can see what it would have been like had I built that instead of buying the Copperhead. 
I promised a friend I'd take him next weekend if the weather is right, so maybe the following weekend?
Unless you want to make the trek with the Johnsen and we can hit them up on the two skiffs.


----------



## [email protected]

> Skiff's looking great.
> Let me know when you want to make a trip.
> 
> When are you going to finish painting the inner walls?
> And you ain't lying when you said it's dirty! lol
> 
> But that just means it's being used!
> 
> 
> 
> im free next weekend. but when its most convinent for you. and were getting the ssi rod boxes for it. so we got to cut out the middle of the gun wales. so there really not getting painted except for the out part of them were the boxes stop white.
> 
> but we passed your house thr other day. didnt see the copperhead. but we took a ride over to marine express.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I keep the Copperhead where I used to keep the Johnsen before you got it. lol
> Although the Copperhead was out on display in my front yard all day yesterday while I was working on a car.
> I'm about to break it out now and hit it up with the buffer and some compound.
> Give that black some more shine!
> 
> 
> And that's cool.
> The skiff is looking great.
> I want to check it out.
> You even did it the color I planned for it and all. lol
> So I can see what it would have been like had I built that instead of buying the Copperhead.
> I promised a friend I'd take him next weekend if the weather is right, so maybe the following weekend?
> Unless you want to make the trek with the Johnsen and we can hit them up on the two skiffs.
Click to expand...

im still trying to get this weight probem figured out. so if you wanna do the copperhead one weekend and the johnsen another. or the day after. it doesent matter.


----------



## firecat1981

hey man great job, but I have a few questions. First how the heck do you tilt that motor up? I'm going to do a platform on my next boat but don't want it to be a hassle when I'm tilting the motor. Second, what paint did you eventually go with? or is it gelcoat? 
Post up if you find any good deals on rub rails.


----------



## [email protected]

> hey man great job, but I have a few questions. First how the heck do you tilt that motor up? I'm going to do a platform on my next boat but don't want it to be a hassle when I'm tilting the motor. Second, what paint did you eventually go with? or is it gelcoat?
> Post up if you find any good deals on rub rails.


the motor has ptt. and what we drilled another set of holes in the platfoprm and raised it up so that the motor didnt drag in the water while poling. i knew that was going to be an issue when we started out lol. and as far as the paint we went with gel coat. we did gel coat because when we sanded the paint off we saw that the gel coat was flaking off and was very old. i think the blue gel coat that was under the white paint was original. so we just decided not to paint but to put new gel coat on for more protection. we used a prouduct called dura tec with the gel coat. it was amazing!! i highly reccomend it. then sanded it with 320 grit and buffed it with 3m super duty rubbing compound. and were still looking for a good rub rail. if you got anymore questions fell free to ask. and if anybody knows of any decent priced rub rail...let me know lol. rub rail i have been seeing it very high.


----------



## [email protected]

a horrible vid... but just to give you guys an idea. srry it was tooken off my phone. it was the only thing i had at the time.


----------



## firecat1981

sounds fierce 
How high above the deck is the poling platform now that it's been redrilled?


----------



## [email protected]

> sounds fierce
> How high above the deck is the poling platform now that it's been redrilled?


from the transom it is 31 inches.


----------



## [email protected]

hey guys!! srry i havent been posting lately. been cought up with school and football. its been a mess. but went out on the skiff today to biscayne bay. had a blast and the skiff did great. got a better phone and got some better pics. here are some. hope you enjoy!!


----------



## tguasjr

Wow! Looks great. Where did you take those pics at?


----------



## [email protected]

> Wow! Looks great. Where did you take those pics at?


we launched out of morningside park off of biscayne blvd in miami. and there was many islands right there in sight. we pulled up to one of those and i took them there. and one the other side was a flat which we messed around on.


----------



## paint it black

> Wow! Looks great. Where did you take those pics at?
> 
> 
> 
> we launched out of morningside park off of biscayne blvd in miami. and there was many islands right there in sight. we pulled up to one of those and i took them there. and one the other side was a flat which we messed around on.
Click to expand...

Catch anything?
A lot of trout around those parts!


The skiff is looking great!

Let me know when I can check it out in person.


----------



## [email protected]

> Wow! Looks great. Where did you take those pics at?
> 
> 
> 
> we launched out of morningside park off of biscayne blvd in miami. and there was many islands right there in sight. we pulled up to one of those and i took them there. and one the other side was a flat which we messed around on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Catch anything?
> A lot of trout around those parts!
> 
> 
> The skiff is looking great!
> 
> Let me know when I can check it out in person.
Click to expand...

We didn't really go to fish just try out the area. But ill let you know. We could prolly do a trip to flaming I wanna try it there


----------



## chum_stain

What gun and compressor did u use to spray the gel coat? and what ratio did u use to thin it? the skiff is sick by the way


----------



## [email protected]

> What gun and compressor did u use to spray the gel coat? and what ratio did u use to thin it? the skiff is sick by the way


The gun was a hplv and had a 2.3 tip on it. And it was a normal compressor(60 gallon). And with the gun we set the pressure around 20 to 21 pounds i believe. And set the fan rift and we got a good steam with that pressure. And for the ratio we used a product called dura tec to thin it which is gallon for a gallon. But we did it quarts which was quart for quart. I highly recommend dura tec when using gel coat. Anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## chum_stain

Thanks did u get the gel coat and duratec from the same place?


----------



## [email protected]

> Thanks did u get the gel coat and duratec from the same place?


Yes and good stuff too


----------



## swampfox

I fished a Jonhsen for a couple years. Had the full deck model similiars to yours except all white. Great boat for the money the only draw back was hull slap. But I found that I could reduce the slap by standing to one side and getting the spray rail under water. Boat looks awesome great work!


----------



## paint it black

> I fished a Jonhsen for a couple years. Had the full deck model similiars to yours except all white. Great boat for the money the only draw back was hull slap. But I found that I could reduce the slap by standing to one side and getting the spray rail under water. Boat looks awesome great work!


I don't think anything can have more hull slap than a Gheenoe.
And I was with forum members Alex(dacuban1) and Alonzo(gettingitdone) on an LT with some SERIOUS hull slap.
And Alonzo caught a bonefish out of a group that were tailing about 20 feet off the bow during the worst hull slap I've ever witnessed...
So I'm sure it can't be that bad, and I'm sure it doesn't make a huge difference when it comes to fishing.

Fish don't have ears to hear the hull slap.
I'm sure more fish spook off of sudden movements in the boat that cause pressure to differ off of the hull making them pick it up with the lateral line and take off.

I'm not saying anything negative toward you, I'm just saying that if that's the only negative you had for the skiff, then he's not going to be too bad with the skiff.
Being that hull slap doesn't seem to bother tailing bones (one of the spookiest fish encountered on the flats).


----------



## [email protected]

While I was in biscayne bay I had happened to take the pole with me. And there was a nice flat behind one of the islands so I whipped the pole out to try to for the first time. It poled great all tho there was a decent wind blowing. And as far as hull slap it was slient. Didnt hear none. I was hearing for it and it sounds actually very quiet.


----------



## swampfox

PIB fish do have ears and a latteral line. Check this out http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060922051423AAh3oCZ . I wasn't trying to be negative just passing along some advice from my years spent in a boat just like his. It does have slap but you can work around it like I did for years. You can/will catch plenty of fish in this boat. Its a great little boat. Some days the fish are gonna eat no matter what. Some days they wont eat for chit. But I do have to respectfully disagree with you about about slap no being a issue. If its not a advantage why do all the highend builders work so hard at getting a "quite" hull design. Again not dissing your boat but giving praise.


----------



## paint it black

All I'm saying is, bonefish don't seem to mind! At least not in my experience.


----------



## Charlie

I gotta say, you've done quite an impressive job on this boat. When I first saw the hull months ago I figured there was no way in hell you could turn that "thing" into a sleek fishing boat. But you proved me wrong! 

Great build, and hope you have fun with this boat!!!!


----------



## Bissell

if you wanna catch fish 'round these parts ya better be quiet 



> not sure about when driving, but when we are just fishing and the motor isnt running it will be nice to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around these parts, there will be no fish within a mile if we have music playing. lol
> 
> Otherwise, I'd be doing the same thing as you.
> Looks good.
> 
> And the skiff is looking great!
> 
> Making me want to get an NMZ for the 6hp or less and NMZ's around Flamingo.
> I actually almost pulled the trigger on one a couple weeks ago.
> But I decided to keep the money just in case.
> Good thing too, cause otherwise I wouldn't have had the money for the repair on my outboard. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## paint it black

Yeah. You better be quiet. 
There's a difference between something that's repeated rather than random noise. 
I'm not saying you can slap the fuck out of a hull and not expect fish to spook. 
But if it's consistent, its no different than a waves hitting a pylon or stake. 

Music will spook fish, as will talking. 
The difference too is when it's blowing, fish aren't as weary as when it's dead calm slicked out. 




> if you  wanna catch fish 'round these parts ya better be quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about when driving, but when we are just fishing and the motor isnt running it will be nice to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around these parts, there will be no fish within a mile if we have music playing. lol
> 
> Otherwise, I'd be doing the same thing as you.
> Looks good.
> 
> And the skiff is looking great!
> 
> Making me want to get an NMZ for the 6hp or less and NMZ's around Flamingo.
> I actually almost pulled the trigger on one a couple weeks ago.
> But I decided to keep the money just in case.
> Good thing too, cause otherwise I wouldn't have had the money for the repair on my outboard. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rexpollock

very nice job, looks great. Rides surprisingly well doesn't it?


----------



## [email protected]

> very nice job, looks great. Rides surprisingly well doesn't it?


ya rides very good.


----------



## jboriol

Awsome job on the skiff rebuild! I enjoyed watching your progress and learned a few things.

Tight Lines....


----------



## [email protected]

New video 

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/saltman94/VIDEO0011-1.mp4


----------



## firecat1981

says it's a bad link :-?


----------



## [email protected]

Try that one. Sorry


----------



## tightloops1900

How are the gunwales supported on this skiff? And is that a 15" shaft yami?


----------



## tightloops1900

Sorry gunnels


----------



## topnative2

both are correct


----------



## Rediculous

That is one sweet looking johnsen, well done! I have a 75, and I've always thought it was a good looking skiff. Maybe one day I'll put the kinda TLC you put in yours, to mine. But that's alot of down time for the boozler, It's hard just waiting for 5200 to cure sometimes.


----------



## Rediculous

Hard for me to believe you have no hull slap. Mine slaps more than an Oakland pimp.
I don't really think it affects how many fish I catch though. I've caught hundreds of fish within 20' of my boat, and sometimes they spook when they're farther than 20'. I agree with PIB, consistent noise and movement is not as alarming as sudden noises and movements to spooky fish. 
I think it bothers me much more than the fish. That's probably the main reason high end builders design and promote silent skiffs. It's annoying as all get out.


----------

